# Encoder por puerto paralelo



## LEON ARG (May 9, 2007)

Hola, soy estudiante de electrónica y tengo que leer la posición de un carro que se desplaza por un eje por medio de un encoder conectado a un puerto paralelo. Luego ese puerto debe "decirle" a un motor PaP que se detenga o avance dependiendo de su posición... si alguien puede ayudarme le agradecería...


----------



## Avid (May 12, 2007)

Que parte tienes avanzada, exactamente cual es tu duda, o esuqe no tienes nada implementado?


----------



## LEON ARG (May 14, 2007)

Hola, todavía no implementé nada, estoy investigando como hacerlo. la señal proveniente del encoder debe ser "leída" por un programa escrito en Visual Basic que es el que va a determinar el punto donde tiene que detenerse el motor.


----------



## wyr3x (May 15, 2007)

Hola! .. mira, te tiro un programa echo en visual, de pablin.com.ar (visual basic 3.0, pero no cambia en vb 6 o superior que yo sepa), que muestra los estados de cada pin del puerto paralelo.
Modificandolo un poquitin(incluye el codigo fuente y toda la bocha), y con el debido circuito, podrias laburarlo.
Link: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/leer_lpt/index.htm
Un saludo, suerte con el proyecto!


----------



## LEON ARG (May 17, 2007)

GRACIAS, PRUEBO Y DESPUÉS INFORMO MIS AVANCES


----------

